# My 55 Gallon



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

It's not a new tank, just never posted the whole thing on here before. I hope you guys like it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice tank







, hugeeee peice of driftwood


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Why does everyones 55gals look soooo much bigger then mines


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow doesn't look that cool. It'd be better if it was 75! If only we weren't poor!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Amen brotha. But thanks guys!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....thanks for sharing!...


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice tank, huge drift wood! I love 55g tanks and really want one for spawns.


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

Is 55g perfect for spawning? I have just bought a 55g for my 2 RBP's they are about 7"... I hope that will last them for years. They are in a 29 gal right now, and altho its OK for now, I feel they really need the extra swimming room in the 55g. its 4' long


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if there's a perfect tank size for spawning... I have all my reds in my 170g though I'd like to have a back up tank for fry when/if they spawn... My thoughts were a 55g would be a good size to raise fry in till I'm able to rehome them.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Why does everyones 55gals look soooo much bigger then mines


Maybe your tank isnt a 55gal LOL. Just joking, its usually has something where you place your tank in your house or how you scape it. Nice tank by the way GJohnson, thats a sick layout with the drift wood man


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Personally I thought the tank looked small for a 55G. What are the demensions? I onced had a 55G, it was 4 feet long.


----------

